# Code PO422 SMALL VACCUM LEAK



## 05nismogurl (Jul 24, 2015)

05 NISSAN ALTIMA SL 3.5L ,I KEEP GETTING THIS CODE ,TIGHEN THE GAS CAP ,HELP!


----------



## bandito (Dec 11, 2014)

Perhaps you need a new gas cap?


----------



## 05nismogurl (Jul 24, 2015)

Change it !


----------

